# Any Value Here?



## dfa242 (Jun 22, 2015)

No idea if there's any value here as the '60s aren't really my thing.  Probably not worth shipping, but do any local Cabers need this little lady?  PM me if so - she looks pretty good for her age.


----------



## rhenning (Jun 22, 2015)

About 50% or less of what a similar mens bike would bring.  Roger


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 22, 2015)

In NY $150-200 in good working order


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 23, 2015)

Okay, thanks guys.  If anyone wants to come pick it up for $50 they're welcome to it.
*(Sold, thanks)*


----------



## Dale Alan (Jun 23, 2015)

sfhschwinn said:


> In NY $150-200 in good working order




NY is a big state...you surely don't live in the north.


----------



## sleepy (Jun 25, 2015)

I have the men's version of that very bike....mine is gold with crème tires....great rider!


----------

